# Help with internal cable routing



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

Resuscitating an old Klein hard tail. The internal cable routing is proving difficult to negotiate. I'm looking for tips to deal with getting the cable through the seat post end of the top tube. I figure maybe a really strong magnet skinny enough to poke through the hole into the top tube might do it but I'm ready to listen to any suggestions. 

What ya got?


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Too bad you live so far awya I'd say bring it over and we'd find a solution. Had a Klein Palomino, that had internal cables. When it was new it came with some thin plastic tubing inside the frame. You could thread the new cable into it and after the new cable was thru, you pulled the plastic tube out, leaving the cable behind. In dorder to replace an existing cable you threaded the plastic tubing over the cable to be replaced so you could thread the new cable thru it. Not having the plastic tubing (I dunno what size it is) but you can find some at a good hardware store. OR I'd tie a string to the end of the existing cables; pull the old cables out and pull the new ones thru using the string.

But I gather you don't have any cable going thru the frame? Now that makes it more difficult. My suggestions are try feeding a straightened coat hanger and "fish around" thru the frame for the other side of the cable hole. Perhaps using a strong magnet outside the frame might help guide the end of the coat hanger. You might want to ask Banks on the Maverick forums (he is at Absolute Bikes in Salida Colorado); I'm sure he has come across this problem before. Good luck to you!.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

just need some cheater tube. got a bunch at work. trek uses some nice 1/16 nylon air line on their bare frames. strip the housing, slip on some cheater liner and pull the old cable. thread new cable on the cheater tube, remove liner and slip on the housing. i also use magnets but newer frames have big access covers to pick up the cable with a magnet. i got lots of tricks for internal cables. got any pics of what you need help with?


----------



## sasquatch35 (Jun 8, 2010)

Old spoke with a tiny bend in the end to make a hook - only thing I've ever used.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

a ten pound magnet on the outside of the tube can help guide the cable to your opening. The stainless cables have just enough iron in them to make them mildly magnetic. The other suggestions are pretty solid as well but the magnet works for me without fail.


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

Magnetism and patience won out. I put my magnetic tool tray on the top tube between the two internal routing holes, but just on the backside of the exit hole. Make sense? Poked around a few times and then ....voila. The patience plays no small part because I tried the same a few days ago to no avail. I should have stuck with it. At any rate, the bike is now the proud owner of nine whole gear choices. I haven't ridden this frame in something like 7 or 8 years, so I am pretty excited.

Thanks for the help.

Grant B.


----------



## Acrophobe (Oct 29, 2011)

you need to find a cheater tube of hard plastic, thread that first

threading the cable for me always proved unsuccessful

if a magnet worked, thats AWESOME, great to know


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

I just did this yesterday for my GT Karakoram. It has an internal guide tube so it is infinitely easier, but I did put a liner in there. I used Jagwire L3 liner meant for Nokon systems. Something like this:
Amazon.com: Jagwire L3 Liner Kit for Nokon Systems: Sports & Outdoors
So if you're looking to run some sort of tubing inside or want something that will make a great cheater tube for future cable swaps keep this in mind.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Read below: best method by far.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Tie a piece of string to the end of the cable and use a vacuum to suck the string out. Then grab said string and pull the cable through.


----------

